# لمن يعرف جهاز الركض treadmill



## h.d (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب ميكاترونكس في السنة الخامسة
و عندي مشروع التخرج هوtreadmill
و هو عبارة عن جهاز الركض المستخدم في الاندية الرياضية
و بحتاج لمعلومات عن هالموضوع و اذا في بلأمكان مشروع سابق في نفس الموضوع كي 
استطيع تحديد خطوات العمل
ارجو المساعدة من كل من يملك المعلومة
و شكرا


----------



## h.d (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شو مهندسين ما في رد معقول
و الله ضروري


----------



## ShEiKh007 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

fe shab 9a7be mshro3o fe nafs elmw9'oo3 (electrical engineer) etha 3ndo eshe b7kelo eysa3dak; bs a3taked enno bdo 7adan eysa3do.... lol


----------



## h.d (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور عالرد
و منتمنى الفائدة من الجميع وللجميع


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ksmksam (11 مايو 2010)

مجموعة من اصدقائي صنعوا نفس المشروع اذا بدك اوصلك لاميل احدهم ابعتلي ايميل [email protected]


----------

